# Time Zone keeps changing from London to Kuwait



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

I installed Windows 10 a few weeks ago, and other than the fact that Edge doesn't work (at all), that Microsoft Office keeps disappearing from the apps list and that the list of recently-viewed pages in IE is unstable, it's been working fine. Fast, fairly intuitive - I quite like it. Even my printer's status monitor works, which it never did with Win 7.

Since about twelve hours ago, however, it's suddenly decided that I live in Kuwait. Every time I change the time zone back to GMT, it stays that way for around an hour, and then jumps three hours ahead again - always apparently because it's changed the timezone, rather than because the clock is fast.

It's extremely annoying. Anybody out there got a solution?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how did you install W10 - an upgrade or a clean install?

has it ever updated at all

in the search bar - type 
winver 
click on winver
and post back the first line


----------



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh Frod - it's done it again. I switched it to GMT, shut down and left the PC for several hours. Booted up, and it booted as Kuwait. Changed it back to GMT. That was only 10 minutes ago and it's already reverted to Kuwait again.

It's an upgrade installed over a copy of Windows 7 - but Windows 7 didn't do anything like this, and neither did 10 until yesterday. This just happened spontaneously. As far as I know it's picked up several minor upgrades - I don't know if it's done the big anniversary one yet or not but I think so, because I left it running and it rebooted itself. But that was about a week ago and it had been OK up until yesterday.

Winver says that it is

Version 1511 (OS Build 10586.545)


----------



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

Do youse think it's worth trying to talk to MSN's annoyingly unconvincing chatbot about it, or not?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no its not had the anniversary upgrade - that would say version 1607 (YYMM)

can you do a recovery to a date before the issue started
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Restore PC to an Earlier Date & Time*

*  Windows 10 *
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4588-system-restore-windows-10-a.html


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you could try MS Chat - see what they have to say

you could force the Anniversary update

i would try a restore first


----------



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh god - isn't there any way? When I try to do a reset it lists 89 apps that I will have to reinstall by hand after I've done it.

If that's the only way to get rid of this problem I'll have to do it but in that case I'll have to put up with it for a few weeks - I really, *really* don't have time to reinstall 89 programmes at the moment.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

reset - or restore - they are different 

i suggested a restore not a reset
which will take the machine back in time - as shown on the link i posted
and if you can go back a couple of days - it will remove any programs that have been installed over that couple of days 
did you install 89 apps recently ?


----------



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, sorry, I didn't realise they were different so I was going by the instructions I already had, for a reset.

OK ta, I've done a restore back to three days ago, and at the moment it's sitting on GMT, although it remains to be seen whether it'll stay there. I'd still quite like to know what happened there - it was very strange, and I couldn't find any other cases being discussed on the net. Plenty of people have had the date or time change on them, but having the timezone reset itself seems to be really special....

And no, I haven't recently installed 89 apps. A few, maybe ten, had to be reinstalled when I moved to W10. Most of the rest were installed when I moved from XP to 7 in April 2015.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent - see what happens now
and note , if an upgrade occurs


----------



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

Nah, it's still doing it, despite having been restored to a point two days before it started happening. A word beginning with "b" and ending in "ocks" comes to mind.

I've been through Event Viewer and found the point at which the clock jumps ahead - it has to be right because not only does the time suddenly advance two hours but it advances to a time we haven't reached yet (although we probably will have done by the time you read this).

Before the jump it's 12:16:31 and it says

The operating system is shutting down at system time ‎2016‎-‎08‎-‎21T11:16:31.382804500Z.

After it the time-stamp has advanced to 14:16:51, and it says

The operating system started at system time ‎2016‎-‎08‎-‎21T13:16:51.496384900Z.

Helpful, much, not.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does windows actually shutdown?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it maybe the bios battery is going 
you may need to write down all the bios settings and replace the battery

try switching off the automatic setting - see if that stops the issue
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000554.htm#windows-10



> *Setting the date and time in Windows 10*
> Note: Windows 10 automatically adjusts your date and time for you and only allows you to adjust the time if you disable this feature. If the wrong date and time is being set, you may need to change your time zone, or if you want to increase or decrease the time for other reasons, follow the steps below.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

Windows doesn't shut down, no. It's done it again, while I was out getting he newspaper (i.e. for about ten minutes). This time there's no obvious discontinuity in the System log, just a succession of times which move forward in increments of ten or fifteen minutes and which would look perfectly kosher if it weren't that these little increments between them have added up to a two-hour gain. Again.

I'll try the automatic settings thing, thanks, and I should be able to get a BIOS battery tomorrow. It certainly could be the battery - I don't think it's had a new one for about three years - but how could a failing BIOS battery produce a result which is so damn' selective? It's not like it changes at random - it's *always* Kuwait.


----------



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

Cross your fingers and other parts - I switched off the automatic timezone slider about an hour ago, and so far it's staying on GMT.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it must be the time server then
the battery would normally stop the time each time you reboot - and 3 years is not long really


----------



## whitehound (Aug 17, 2006)

Who owns the time server? Microsoft?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should have a choice - not in front of w10 now
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000554.htm#windows-10


----------

